# Kicking set help...



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

I cannot, for the life of me, remember the kicks on each of the walls. Can anyone help me?


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 12, 2003)

There are only a couple of tricks I have learned to memorize the set .. Leg 3 is the Leg 2 in reverse, with the other foot .... Leg 1 and Leg 4 start with Front Kick ... Leg 1 and Leg 2 start with a different kick. So, with that being said ... here is what I recall of the set.

Training Horse
Step Back to Left Neutral
Front Ball (R)
Front X-Over Side (R)
Shuffle-up Round House (R)
Spinning Back (L)

Cover to Left Neutral
Front Side (R)
Shuffle-up Front Ball (R)
Shuffle-up Roundhouse (R)
Shuffle-up Back (R)

Cover to Right Neutral
Spinning Back (L)
Shuffle-up Roundhouse (L)
Shuffle-up Front Ball (L)
Shuffle-up Side (L)

Cover to Left Neutral
Step-thru Front Ball (R)
Step-thru Roundhouse (L)
Spinning Back (R)
Step-thru Side (L)

An additional thought : Front and Back kicks should be targeted to the mid section, roundhouse kicks should aim high, side kicks should aim low.

Looking forward to others' insights. - Mike


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 12, 2003)

Thank you very much!


But as for the kicks, I always try to aim for the mid-section. It's just comfortable for me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I cannot, for the life of me, remember the kicks on each of the walls. Can anyone help me? *



Ahems.. you should carry a notebook to class and write the set down... *stern look*
Instructors are there to be asked ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> But as for the kicks, I always try to aim for the mid-section. It's just comfortable for me. *



you vary the height of the kick.. and vary from thrusting to snapping.. I'll go over it with you again tonight.. Ms Muffet.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd go along with Tess...vary the heights of the kicks (nothing like those roundhouses to the backs of the ankle/shin, knee, thigh).

Then there are some of the neat thingies mentioned in "Inf. Insights..." think about turning the corners/sidestepping; run the Set without doing any kicks, as a stance/leg buckler...

I can also offer one way to burn the kicks in there...do the whole thing very slowly, dropping the heights of the kicks and holding each kick out there, while you balance, for at least a five count...good days, I can sorta manage a ten count...but I guarantee that you'll a) learn a lot about good baalance in kicking, b) sear the kicks right straight into your CNS...


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 12, 2003)

Check this out, it is something put together for my students.

*http://jskenpo.com/self_defense_techniques.html*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne_*
> I cannot, for the life of me, remember the kicks on each of the walls. Can anyone help me? *



Ohhhh Rusty One....... you must realize that when you go on a forum of this sort.... you may be asking advice which may have several differing points of view.  There have been several different "versions" of much (or all) of the material that is available to the Kenpo World.  

What you need to consider is, the exact information that you actually "need" is the exact version that "your personal studio" is teaching and not one of the many potential versions out there.  

This will lead to less confussion for you.  My advice to you is to first, take better notes in class, and second, ask your instructor.

The net is and extremely useful tool but can also become the biggest thorn you can imagine.:rofl: 

As to "Fancy Pants Billings" great job on that chart dude...... I'm gonna copy that and use it everywhere!!   (really neat and with the updated sequence of kicks)

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 12, 2003)

... thanks to you.  

Gee, I'm a poet n didn't know it.

For those that did not know the history, the sequence of kicks was re-arranged circa 1986(?) or so, due to some dragon's keen analytical mind.  And Mr. Parker saying something to the effect of, "gee Dennis you are right, that makes it more logical", then a new version of kicking set was disseminated.  Of course I don't know the exact quote, but we have the GoldenOne to thank for the latest version of kicking set, *as approved by Mr. Parker*.

Oss


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 12, 2003)

I see that the kicks on the last side got rearranged--may I ask why?


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 12, 2003)

Robert,

My understanding was that the 1st three sides each started with a different kick, until you got to the 4th side, it was a repeat.  So they changed it so that each side starts with a different kick.

It is also a nice flow, not that the old way did not flow also, but roundhouse to spin rear works nicely.

Now a general comment, not to you Robert, but in answer to other questions or observations regarding Kicking Set 1. 

Other characteristics:

1st Side - different maneuver for each kick (varies range)
2nd Side - All right leg kicks (pattern step-through, shuffle, shuffle, shuffle)
3rd Side - All left leg kicks ... and the order of *kicks* is the exact opposite of the 2nd side; (so if you learn one, you have learned the other and the pattern is step-through [in this case a spin], shuffle, shuffle, shuffle)
4th Side, all step-throughs ... or "chasing the opponent across the room kicking him as he runs."

I also require waist high kicks.
Consistant height stances.
and a timing break following the kick, as v. after the maneuver.

step through, pause, kick, pause, shuffle, pause, kick, pause, etc. 

... is not an acceptable timing pattern for my students.  I try to stress this as a fighting set in which you learn about RANGE.  

So step-through front snapping ball, pause, left front cross-over right knife-edge, pause, shuffle roundhouse kick, pause ....etc., would be what I stress to my students.

Balance, power, focus, etc. are also stressed, but for fighting I want them thinking depth of attack and what maneuver is appropriate.  Just an individual choice as Mr. Conatser pointed out.  TAKE NOTES is great advice.

-MB


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 12, 2003)

Well...um...isn't there already a roundhouse-to-spinning back combination in the set's first side? I realize that it's out of a drag-up rather than a step-through, but...if we're going to avoid repetition...

As for the timing pattern, well sure. That's one--I repeat, one--way to see, and teach the set. Another way--not the only way, but a way--to see and teach the set involves drag up, chamber, kick, balance, rechamber...

The sets, as you already know, have multiple applications. Which means there are at least several ways to teach them, none of these exclusive of the others...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2003)

1st side = Front kick
2nd side = Side kick
3rd side = Spin back kick
4th side = (drum roll) Roundhouse kick:asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 12, 2003)

Um...ah...yeah...got that...but why's it important that there not be a repeat at the outset of a side, but later is OK? I wonder, too, if the covers have anything to do with the logic behind the kicks...just askin'.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 14, 2003)

But that was how Mr. Parker approved it and what we do.  Did Mr. Tatum keep Kicking Set.  The change was made after the break up probably?

-MB


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 14, 2003)

Well, I don't actually know. 

However, Michael, I wonder about the reasons for changing the fourth-side first kick to a roundhouse...

Here's my argument, especially after getting a look at some of the hand-patterns from Wed. night advanced class...particularly in view of the fact that the question of teaching sparring/fighting was mentioned in regard to the set...

If you change that last side, then a) you've still got a repetition from the first side, of the round/spinning back combo; b) this means that unlike the other sides, there's no creation of a line that can be reinforced/abruptly varied, and on the other three sides opening with a straight-line kick; c) you've wiped out the transition from neutral bow facing 9 to horse stance facing 12 that previously ended the set.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 14, 2003)

I can't give a diffinitive answer obviously, since I was not part of the process at that time.

What occurs to me is that the kick on the 1st side, or wall, is a shuffle going to a spin.  This allows the beginning student time to learn the spinning back kick and learn balance, reverse cats, arms in, eyes around, etc. without the additional momentum of the one performed on the 4th side, or wall.  The one on the 4th side is more difficult to control as the beginner tends to over-rotate early and go to the spinning side kick.  We have already practiced the spinning back kick on the 1st and 3rd sides (walls), so the progression was from a shuffle, then on the third side a spin coming directly from the neutral bow, now on the 4th side it is thrown following another step-through maneuver/kick.

I do practice balance, chambering (to some extent), focus, retracting the kicking leg, consistant height of kick and body, etc., at beginning levels.  It varies as the student moves up in rank and you no longer want the set looking like a Orange Belt doing an Orange Belt set ... very well, but rather as a Black Belt doing the set as a Black Belt, not just an extremely proficient and fast Orange Belt.  But that is for another thread having to do with Belt Progression.

It is so much up to the individual instructors as to what they are teaching at the time.  It is not all "What", but "How" the student executes the set.  You could watch one of my students, as I could watch one of yours, and regardless of what kick was done, I would feel very comfortable with your ability as to tell whether he executed the required movement well.

We do perform the set Right and Left, otherwise we would not practice a right spinning back kick at all.  This is one it makes sense to do right and left ... of course I have my guys do all the #1 sets on both sides.

Respectfully,
-MB


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, going in reverse order:

I still don't see the need for all this "right," and "left," sideness. It's an argument we've had before, which has to do with a) symmetry, b) the best way to move towards it.

I also think you've changed the terms of the discussion. Initially, I argued for teaching the set in terms of balance and form in kicking, among other things; your response indicated that you focused on sparring. So I took up the set in terms of sparring...and things shifted back to baalance and form in kicking...

My main proposition has to do with line reinforcement, however. How 'bout that?


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 15, 2003)

I was agreeing with your original proposition regarding what the set teaches and how you teach it.  As I do the same thing.  I think I got off track when I was addressing what I focus on as soon as my students have the pattern down.  They always have to work on the basics, which you stress when teaching (at least I assume given your earlier post.)

I am not teaching the set in a sparring context, rather fighting ranges Robert.  This can apply to techniques they already know as well as ones they are to learn.  Most of my material is in the context of street-style fighting, not point sparring.  Maybe you meant all types of sparring, point, continuous, street, etc.  If so, I just wanted to clarify my position.

The right and left is a little different in this set since the kicks do not repeat right and left sides.  My observation is that people do tend to kick more bilaterally than they execute techniques.  They are not nearly as right footed (if there is any such phrase) as they are right handed.  The shuffle kicks are adaquately covered in Kicking Set One, as are the step throughs in Side 4, and step throughs are the 1st kick on every side.  But there is only one cross-over and the spin kicks are predominantly with the left leg ... not the leg most of my students throw the kick with (probably due to most opponent's having the left foot forward, the targets that open are more accessable generally, with a right spinning back).

Line Reinforcement - please explain.  I think I know what you mean in terms of linear progression, but am not certain if we are talking the same Kenpoese here.

Thanks for the dialogue,
-MB


----------



## dcence (Sep 16, 2003)

A couple of observations:

(1)  Don't be so hard on the Rusty One for asking her question.  Kicking Set (and many other cataloguing sets) embody what I  don't like about such sets -- the need to memorize too dang much for the sake of memorization.  I took her quesion as "Give me a key  to remember the sequence", not "What is the exact sequence?"

But for those in the memorization mode, it helped me to remember that the front and knife edge kicks are always adjacent in sequence, and the roundhouse and back kicks are always paired up in the sequence.  Then if you know the first kick, you know the second, and the rest falls into place.

With that said, the focus needs to be on HOW, not WHAT.  Good  to see some of those suggestions.  Along those lines practice a single leg of the set from the ground (teaches kicks from your back, protecting yourself while kicking from the ground, rolling and kicking with many different varieties of kicks a la Encounter with Danger).  Instead of the same ole' kicks, practice jump kicks, slow kicks for form, stomps, sweeps and buckles, double kicks, prefix your kicks with a hand strike that primes the momentum of the kick, etc.  Don't get hung up on the rote memorization of sequences.  There is more value in looking at the trees in the forest.

(2)  Either variation (pre- or post- 1986) repeats the roundhouse, spinning back kick sequence in fourth leg, which is also in the 1st leg.  The original version has it in the 2nd and 3rd move, and the updated version has it in the  1st and 2nd move.  So I don't see the point of the Robertson/Billings debate.  

(3)  How many practice this in the figure eight pattern instead of the box?

(4)  I don't even really care for the box pattern.  I prefer to practice the sequence of four kicks back and forth across the room (side covers are already covered elsewhere).  The box takes too much room.

(5)  The 4th leg contains a triple rotational progression (progressive directional harmony).  Think kicking tornado.  Along those lines, I think the last leg should be changed again to have the last kick be a spinning knife edge kick at the end instead of a step through, for an alternating sequence all four kicks rotating in the same direction.  

Who said all the spinnning  kicks need to be back kicks?  Try a spinning roundhouse for the surprise of your sparring partner's life.

(6)  Is it just  me or does anybody else think KenpoTess' picture looks like Angelina Jolie?

Derek


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, I was simply making the point that if we change the beginning of the fourth side to eliminate repetition and practice "flow," from a roundhouse to a spin back, we've just shifted where the repeat is...

I liked your suggestions. Still, there may be a very good reason for the "box," that has to do with line reinforcement in sparring/fighting...and for this, I'd refer you back to the previous posts.

Briefly--perhaps the prob with the roundhouse back/other changes is that they wipe out something about the set's creation/variation of a line...

But then, I tend to be repetitive.


----------



## Maltair (Dec 17, 2003)

The link for the kicking set diagram is not working. Is it the same one from Mr. Phillips?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dcence _
> *A couple of observations:
> 
> (1)  Don't be so hard on the Rusty One for asking her question.  Kicking Set (and many other cataloguing sets) embody what I  don't like about such sets -- the need to memorize too dang much for the sake of memorization.  I took her quesion as "Give me a key  to remember the sequence", not "What is the exact sequence?"
> *


*

Rusty is one of our students, she, at the time of the question was just shown kicking set.  And as you can see above, there are such a variety of answers that abound 'out there' so for her own benefit and ours, We ask our students not to question on the boards when it pertains to our own I.K.K.O. curriculum, but come directly to the Instructors first. 


*Snip*



			(6)  Is it just  me or does anybody else think KenpoTess' picture looks like Angelina Jolie?

Derek
		
Click to expand...

*
uhhh methinks it's just you 


Tess


----------



## Maltair (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Check this out, it is something put together for my students.
> 
> http://jskenpo.com/self_defense_techniques.html *



Is this still available anywhere? I did a couple searchs and found 1 diagram.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 1, 2004)

Sorry, that graphic used to be on the old John Sepulveda site.  It was created by me as a visual aid for my students and he wanted it on his Association web page.  I failed to put it back up when I designed the new http://akts.us site.

I just loaded it onto my site at *http://www.kenpo-texas.com/kenposets.html#Kicking%201*

Hope it is helpful.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 8, 2004)

I do not mean to be rude but the whole form is done in a square not a circle. To clarify what someone said before.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parkerkarate _*
> I do not mean to be rude...........
> but, the whole form is done in a square not a circle. To clarify what someone said before.
> *



Then don't be.

Yes, the original form follows a "box pattern" which was designed by Tom Kelly as a kicking exercise or drill years ago.    

Evolution has, for those knowledgeable in Ed Parker's KENPO, grown and understand expanded principles, which allow form many additional versions, patterns or options, {Such as Mr. Ence has mentioned} which can follow a :
Box Pattern
Straight Line
Figure 8
Advancing and covering back and forth
Triangle
and yes a circle.

Many additional "prefixes, suffix's, inserts, or other aspects" [see equation formula]  can be utilized to further develop the student mentally and physically.

:asian:


----------

